# Olympics 2008 thread



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Will anyone be following it, i will as a former amateur athlete (i ran the 200m & 400m) i always follow it particulary the athletics.

David price from liverpool will be representing team GB in the boxing good local lad, good luck to him

I may get flamed for this but im a bit disapointed Dwayne chambers wont be running, i never for one minute thought they would let him back in the olympic team but he really was the best we had, in the prelims he outran everyone, i cant see the GB mens athletics team coming back from bejing with a medal


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

marc said:


> Will anyone be following it, i will as a former amateur athlete (i ran the 200m & 400m) i always follow it particulary the athletics.
> 
> David price from liverpool will be representing team GB in the boxing good local lad, good luck to him
> 
> I may get flamed for this but im a bit disapointed Dwayne chambers wont be running, i never for one minute thought they would let him back in the olympic team but he really was the best we had, in the prelims he outran everyone, i cant see the GB mens athletics team coming back from bejing with a medal


Sod that, I can't believe I spent 4 hours watching the Opening Ceremony.

I'm a massive fan of shows like that, especially ones that are well choreographied {sp} and directed. The way they did it was something amazing.

They say they're planning on 41 medals for the 2012 Olympics, so I'm hoping they get at least 30 this time round.

I'm really happy for that little 14 year old lad. Something special is that, going to the Olympics at that age. Haha, would be a story to tell when he goes back to school and the teacher asks "So, what did you guys do over the holidays?"


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

What about Frankie Gavin failiong to make weight after Â£70,000 of Government funding - DOH.

I like watching the swimming and obviously the boxing and the weights - but am not happy with the fact loadsa people got kicked out of their houses so they could build that stadium - an they are still living on the streets. :angry:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Si-K said:


> What about Frankie Gavin failiong to make weight after Â£70,000 of Government funding - DOH.
> 
> I like watching the swimming and obviously the boxing and the weights - but am *not happy with the fact loadsa people got kicked out of their houses so they could build that stadium - an they are still living on the streets*. :angry:


Wow didnt know about that, thats bad news


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, whilst you are knee deep in James goo - I'm watching the news!!!.

Re my last comment I believe Frankie Gavin has been put on a plane home - you've gotta wonder what his future is gonna be like - Can't see him getting anymore funding - damn shame in a way as he was/is a good fighter - will be interesting to hear what caused this.:nerd:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

All of the combat sports get me attention, but im dissapointed about Frankie Gavin not making weight.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> All of the combat sports get me attention, but im dissapointed about Frankie Gavin not making weight.


I find that really silly on, not only his behalf, but his coaches and the British Olympics Committee's behalf.

If you're going to the Olympics, possibly one of the biggest stages to perform at in your career, you should be dedicated enough to train your body properly, at the very least.

Shame, actually. He was actually a great challenger for Gold.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

The ting was both his dietition and nutritionist from the sheffield camp said it was ludicrous for them to send him home when all he had to lsoe was 3 lbs in the heat of maccau. He could do that in 15 minutes skipping, weigh-in and rehydrate with no worries about losing it again for hisa next fight as the heat in beijing would help him lsoe it.

Stupid in my opinion, unprofessional * for an amateur * and i think he now has to turn pro and work his way to the top.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

3w lbs??? man that's nothing - but I do know the Olympic committe have very definate rules about what they think is safe etc - so think the committee have probably stated sweating off etc is not healthy so have jibbed him off even though 3 lbs is nothing - damn shame, but again his coach etc should have made sure he was bang on before even going into the weigh in's.

Agree with Chase think it will have killed his ameteur game, turn pro n' make some dough!!.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Some really good coverage by the BBC, loving the red button action.

The Team GB site is good too . . . http://www.olympics.org.uk/beijing2008/Default.aspx


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah Team GB off to a good start with Degale winning his Middleweight contest.

@ Si-K. I understand the BOC has strict standards and regulations with regards to athelete safety but sureley they have to recognise the fact that boxing is all about wieght and sweating water weight is part of the sport and done correctly doesn't have any effect * especially for 3 damns pounds *

Stupidity on the BOC's part and he needs to go pro now * even though he was earning a TAX FREE 24K a year boxing and training full time for Team GB *


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Always enjoy seeing that level of competition, so i generaly tune in when i can.

As for the political aspect of this particular Olympics, well...


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

Watched the Judo this morning, which was rather boring to be honest. didn't understand the scoring and the ref kept stopping them each time they went to the floor. 

Did enjoy the gymnastics this afternoon though, some good work on the apparatus by the Brits, Chinese killed it though, they are built for that, small, strong and flexible.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, you can watch whatever sport you want when you want - top job by beeb.

Chase - agree with you 100% I think as ameteur of what I understand they basically wrap the boxers up in cotton wool to ensure safety obviously O.T.T - I believe one boxer was hospitalised this a.m?.

Judo unfortunatley is pants to watch and the idea is to put them on the floor/back - their endith the fight - realistic or what eh??? - hence why BJJ kicks their arse!!!!, as on your back or pinned does not mean the end - as we all know..

I am enjoying the swimming Team GB are actually getting into the finals in an event.:cool:


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

Gold in cycling? :yes:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

SickShaolin said:


> Gold in cycling? :yes:


  Go Team GB.


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

watchin' the boxing ............local lad "light welter".....Bradley Saunders.........won his first fight today....................EASY.......


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, s he the dude who won by knockout?? - 2 solid body punches....

Bugger I missed the cycling:no:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Cycling was awesome and a great final 400 metres where she canf rom behind up hill to win.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/

WOW 9.69 seconds with his arms out at the end..usain bolt is unbelievable


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

marc said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/
> 
> WOW 9.69 seconds with his arms out at the end..usain bolt is unbelievable


The guy is on a totally different level. He was winding down and still managed a new world record whilst he was relaxing.


----------



## joerussuk (Jul 14, 2008)

Surely he can easily manage sub 9.50secs.. He was taking it easy + celebrating the last 10/20metres!! Fingers crossed he is just a true natural phenomenom and drugs have nothing at all to do with it...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Another World record for usain bolt...WOW

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

and gold!!!!! the power of chicken nuggets eh?


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Si-K said:


> and gold!!!!! the power of chicken nuggets eh?


That made me lol hard :laugh:


----------

